# 3CC Embryo Success Stories Please



## redrose85 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi all, 

I hope everyone is keeping well.

This is my first time posting so please bear with me. 

I was wondering if anyone has any success stories with transferring 3CC graded embryos?  Could really do with some happy stories.

I have a long history of TTC.  My husband  and I started TTC in 2015, were about to go for IVF in 2017 when I got diagnosed with breast cancer which got treated successfully (surgery, chemo and radiotherapy). 

I am almost 4 years clear since diagnosis. 

I had a fresh cycle with 2x Day 2 embies transferred in September 2020 which resulted in a BFP but sadly ended in a CP.

We have done another cycle this month and have 1 x 3CC blastocyst and 1 x cavitating morula and are going in for the transfer later today.

I know that a 3CC is average quality but have been told it can result in a baby so I do have some hope but it would be really great to hear any success stories from anyone that's had a similar grade embryo transferred?

Thank you so much in advance.

Best wishes xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Not me, but a friend of mine has a gorgeous two year old who was a 3CC. Best of luck - really hope this is your turn. xx


----------



## redrose85 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks very much Pognut - that's wonderful to hear and much appreciated.


----------



## redrose85 (Jan 10, 2021)

Not sure if this is of interest but in case anyone else is in a similar situation and is reading, perhaps this might help...I've just returned from the clinic post transfer.  By the time I had arrived, the leading embryo had expanded further and became a 4CC embryo.  So I had the 4CC and the cavitating morula transferred.  Just the dreaded wait now!


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

A lady I'm chatting to on another forum had a son from a 3CC embryo!  Good to hear it continued expanding 😊 Best of luck X


----------



## redrose85 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi LadyMac, I hope you are well. Thank you very much for your reply and wishes (apologies for the delay in my response - I don't appear to receive notifications when there is a response to the thread).  Happy to hear it can work out with a CC embryo. Thanks again xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. I can't help with personal experiences, but I watched a few webinars with top European infertility doctors who said that grading is only one of the factors impacting success rates. Good luck x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

My best friend had a variety of egg-share IVF rounds and some IUI ones in her early-mid thirties. She had some good embryos transferred but never caught and then had a sad 22w loss following an IUI round. She had one last round of IVF and didn't respond great despite high dose stims. There was only one embryo so they transferred it on day 3 as an ungradable embryo (I think due to fragmentation). She had her tww, got a bfp and then did a few long haul flights over the next few weeks. That ungradable embryo is now a beautiful, healthy toddler. 

Grading is so subjective and the best place for an embryo to develop is always inside its mum. Good luck 🤞 

Herts x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Herts85 - amasing story that proves that grading is only one of the factors impacting success.


----------



## eliserh15 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing. Just transferred my wife’s 3cc yesterday and hoping for the best.


----------



## gill.sk (3 mo ago)

eliserh15 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just transferred my wife’s 3cc yesterday and hoping for the best.


Best of luck with your journey! I also have one 3CC graded blastocyst, and I'm starting frozen embreyo transfer on my next period. If you're happy to share, can I ask whst the outcome was of your wife's embreyo transfer?


----------

